# 300 Winchester Mag



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

I've been shopping around and I'm trying to decide between a 30-06 Springfield and a .300 Winchester Mag. I'm planning on using the gun mainly for deer and antelope, but I want to be able to drop an elk too.

I currently shoot a .243 for deer but I want something with a little more knockdown power at the longer ranges. I've used an 06 so I know how they shoot, but I've never used a .300 Win Mag. Any input would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im a big fan of the 300mag, shoots flat and can stop an elk in its tracks. If I where you I would buy the 300mag. Or the 300 ultra mag.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

my dad got a ruger 300 mag with a leupold scope and some new light weight stock...very nice gun he dropped a bull elk in its tracks a few months ago with it


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

GooseBuster3-

You don't think it's too much for an antelope?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

huntinSD,

If you decide you want a 300 mag I have a Mod 70 winchester for sale. email: [email protected]

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you shoot a hard enough bullet it will punch a hole right through a antelope. All the talk about 22-250 for antelope is B.S. They do more harm then good cause you cant get a hard enough bullet. Which in return you will be gutting one smelly pronghorn.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Use the 243 for antelope.You dont need the bonded bullets for antelope,they are pretty small animals.I would go with a accumark,hornady SST,or the balistic tip,whichever bullet shoots best out of your gun.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You can't get a hard enough bullet for the 22-250? I disagree and I think so do a few bullet makers. Take a look at the Barnes X-Bullets or how about the Trophy Bonded Bear Claw. The Barnes reloading manual clearly states what bullet is made for what game.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Really who cares I will always shoot a big caliber.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot deer with a 22-250, and prairie dogs with a 300 mag and a 45-70. Go figure. I like my 300 mag for deer, and would not hesitate to shoot it for antelope. As a matter of fact if I get drawn this year that is what I will shoot. Luckily I never lost a deer with a 22 caliber, and it might surprise some but I have also never lost a prairie dog with a 300 mag. Today with the fine bullets we have it lets us use a wider range of calibers. Use the correct bullet and a 338 mag will not damage an antelope bad at all. I have shot X bullets for deer in the past and had very little damage. They go right through and reality is you are wasting 75% of you muzzle energy on the soil and rocks after passing through the deer. I would say go with the 300 mag and you will never feel the need to upgrade for elk season. Match the ammo to the animals you hunt and it is a wonderful caliber.


----------



## akuwdiver (Mar 28, 2004)

I have shot both and hunted with them where we had 13-foot brown bears. I would use a heave bullet in either one. I would go with the 06 on price of ammo if you do not reload. It can be had anywhere you will buy. The 300wnmg is a good gun, if you need it all of the time the 300wnmg is worth the money and extra pounding that you will get from it. I am light and am in favor of people getting a gun that they can shoot comfortably. I was part of a purchase where when we were sighting in the gun it shot 6 foot high at 100 yards. The guy that we bought it from was SO FLINCHY that he could not shoot the gun. Shoot both and get the one that you are comfortable with.


----------

